# Micheal Avenatti Arrested For Suspected Felony Domestic Violence



## Attacker3 (Nov 16, 2018)

Link




> Law enforcement officials have reportedly arrested attorney Michael Avenatti for suspected felony domestic violence against a woman that reportedly left her face "swollen and bruised."
> 
> Sources told TMZ that "the alleged incident occurred Tuesday, but there was a confrontation Wednesday between the two at an exclusive apartment building in the Century City area of L.A."
> 
> ...




Stormy Daniel's lawyer and a person wanting to run in 2020 for the presidency. It's not that surprising to be honest, many people on left have an issue with this type of stuff.


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 16, 2018)

Sounds like a top-notch dumbass to me.


----------



## Xzi (Nov 19, 2018)

He's vehemently denying the charges thus far, we'll see how it plays out.  Could be another Jacob Wohl special or it could be real.  Either way I don't see Avenatti as a top three contender for the Dem nominee in 2020.


----------



## Xzi (Nov 22, 2018)

The Los Angeles district attorney has declined to prosecute Avenatti on these charges:

https://apnews.com/71d38227507640e796d0db0b9256f038

Which means they likely have information suggesting the charges are bogus.  Speculation is that Jacob Wohl is involved, the same guy who hired a woman to smear Mueller with false sexual assault allegations.


----------



## Hanafuda (Nov 26, 2018)

Xzi said:


> The Los Angeles district attorney has declined to prosecute Avenatti on these charges:
> 
> https://apnews.com/71d38227507640e796d0db0b9256f038
> 
> Which means they likely have information suggesting the charges are bogus.  Speculation is that Jacob Wohl is involved, the same guy who hired a woman to smear Mueller with false sexual assault allegations.




Well, the D.A. turned down prosecution of felony charges, but referred it for consideration as a misdemeanor. Which sounds more in line with the circumstances. AFAIK California requires an aggravated circumstance for a felony domestic violence case, such as broken bones, severe soft-tissue injury (lacerations, etc), wanton disregard for life (choking w/o killing, etc), or use of a weapon.

And the D.A. is correct, the victim's statement of the incident does not support a felony (but, if found true, certainly is a misdemeanor):



> Miniutti said in her request for a restraining order that she was wearing only a T-shirt and underwear when Avenatti grabbed her by the arm and dragged her out of the bed. She said she was scratched on her side and leg. Court papers include photographs that appear to show bruises.


----------



## Xzi (Nov 26, 2018)

Hanafuda said:


> And the D.A. is correct, the victim's statement of the incident does not support a felony (but, if found true, certainly is a misdemeanor)


True, but somehow I don't think we're going to see them press very hard for any charges after this.  The 'evidence' is pretty flimsy in this case, given that it all happened conveniently out of the sight of security cameras.  One picture of bruises that could've easily been self-inflicted does not make for a strong case.

Also, Jacob Wohl's company, 'Surefire,' claimed credit for the charges against Avenatti right after media broke the initial story.  That idiot needs to be in jail.


----------



## Attacker3 (Nov 27, 2018)

Xzi said:


> Also, Jacob Wohl's company, 'Surefire,' claimed credit for the charges against Avenatti right after media broke the initial story. That idiot needs to be in jail.








Sounds like a conspiracy theory!


----------



## Xzi (Nov 27, 2018)

Attacker3 said:


> Sounds like a conspiracy theory!


You could've used the same smaller image I did.  Also it's not a conspiracy theory when something happens and then somebody immediately confesses to being behind it.  There have to be a few more dots to connect and a few more unknown factors in there to make it interesting enough to be a conspiracy.  Because that's what conspiracies are about: gathering interest, almost never are they about being factual.

This case is more like a quick mystery from Rick and Morty:



Here's the Tweet in which 'Surefire Intelligence' claims credit for the charges and Avenatti's arrest:

Failed to fetch tweet https://twitter.com/SurefireIntel/status/1062843160663998465

Bake 'em away toys.


----------

